# B&S plastic carb



## oneillwj (Feb 16, 2014)

Hello I have a Toro CCR 2450 # 38516 (2002) single stage that runs very high rpms and the muffler bolt fell out, lost the gasket. New muff bolts and gasket on order. My authorized Toro service guy says the carbs wear out, get loose and need replacement. I'm willing to do this, the unit has had hard use for 11 years, the wear is understandable. Is the replacement carb metal? (I hope so!) and does it simply bolt on, hook up and go? BTW I have spent nothing maintaining it over the years, it's been trouble free. Can anyone give me a quick tutorial regarding the carb removal and installation? Thank you. Bill (new guy from Pennsylvania)


----------



## cdestuck (Jan 20, 2013)

Hello Bill and welcome to the forum. I would say that your replacement carburetor will be on a plastic material. Of the ones I've replaced on lawnmowers I've never had a metal one to replace an original plastic carb. The manner to replace it is relatively simple. I am not sure about your particular model but you will have a small rubber hose which will be pulled off the carburetor. This is the primary hose. While you're in there if the hose seems stiff 
Or brittle replace it also. You will remove either the two nuts or two screws holding the carburetor to the engine assembly. Watch for the gasket between the two pieces and if it looks at all damaged get a new one. You will probably have to wiggle the carburetor around to get out the metal rod which is the throttle linkage. If there are several holes where the linkage hooks into the carburetor be sure to mark and remember which hole the linkage comes out of. The new carburetor will be replaced in the reverse order and after some priming you should be good to go.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

hello bill, welcome to *SBF!!* take a look on ebay, they have metal carbs for our 2450 / 3650 toro's that are a direct replacement


----------



## oneillwj (Feb 16, 2014)

*carb Toro Single stage series CCR 2450 E #38516*

Thank you all for the quick responses. I drained the gas, removed the cap and am letting it de-smell before I bring it into the house to get to work. My dealer strongly recommends replacing the carb and I think I can do it myself and save a bunch of money that I will eventually end up giving to mrs bill anyway. Sounds pretty straightforward. How does the governor work? Air operated? linkage? Thanks again.

Bill


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the forum Bill. Take pictures of the carb and linkage locations before removing it. Saves a lot of time when the "I think I remember how it goes" mentality sets in.


----------



## oneillwj (Feb 16, 2014)

*carb*

I don't have a camera but I am a pretty good artist, will sketch the carb as I go. If anyone has replaced this carb was the replacement metal and did it just go on like the old one came off, same linkage etc?

Thanks.

Bill


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

oneillwj said:


> I don't have a camera but I am a pretty good artist, will sketch the carb as I go. If anyone has replaced this carb was the replacement metal and did it just go on like the old one came off, same linkage etc?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Bill


 wait until you have the new carb then take the old carb off and replace it. even without the sketch you'll remember things better rather than removing the carb one day and replacing it the next day


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

I did a quick model search on toro's site, then went to Ebay and searched "briggs 801233"-the carb model you currently have. Came up with these:

briggs 801233 | eBay

They seem a little pricey, to take someone else's word for it being a "direct metal replacement."

That said, you may want to price that number through your parts guy, and see if you could get it cheaper, and see if they have a return policy. 

Here is also a link to toro's manuals:

Toro |


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

On further search, Partstree lists the same carb# as the ebay folks, and is even more expensive then what they are.....


----------



## n8srq (Feb 6, 2014)

The metal carb is a direct bolt on replacement. This is an easy replacement. Just unbolt the plastic carb, disconnect fuel and primer hoses, and reinstall everything in same order. Be sure to reconnect air vane governor linkage.

The worst thing is the price on the metal replacement.


----------



## oneillwj (Feb 16, 2014)

*Metal replacement carb for BS engine*

Thanks N8 how much do the metal bolt ons cost, roughly?
Bill


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

Over a hundred bucks! You can get a good used blower for less, Bill. MH


----------



## peety6 (Apr 13, 2017)

Anyone have success with the knockoff carbs? OEM versions are over 100 but the knock offs are around 25-30


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

I've been using the $12-$15 knock off carbs for a while including on a 2-stroke and have yet to have a bad one, Only thing I do is make sure there clean inside with no aluminum swag from the casting, have not found any but have heard stories about some finding it in the carb bowl but none I have recieved, I even have one on my personal blower and wood chipper.


----------



## peety6 (Apr 13, 2017)

Thanks Dauntae, any recommended vendors/brands for offmarket carbs? There seems to be a few options available on ebay/amazon.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

I usually just find the model I need and check the sellers feedback, if too many negatives I'll spend a few dollars more with a seller that has more positive. Some of them even have reviews on the carb itself but those you have to take with a grain of salt because you never know who put them there.


----------



## Omar Ahmad (Dec 11, 2019)

Hey everyone, first time poster here. I also have a Toro 38518 with a plastic carburetor for which i could not longer find a replacement float. After some searching, i ended up trying an aftermarket carburetor from Amazon that is a direct replacement and required no alterations during installation. The snow blower started on the 2nd pull. So far, it's been working great. It's a Carbhub 801396 Carburetor CCR2450. I'll post a follow up if something changes. Anyway, i thought I'd contribute to this thread as I had run across this thread when I was searching for a solution. I hope this helps someone else that has a similar issue.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07C2F7KXB/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------

